# What gh is better glotropins or hygetropins?



## aminoman (Dec 1, 2009)

I would like to know what gh is better glotropins or hygetropins?

Are these as good as pharma grade gh?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aminoman said:


> I would like to know what gh is better glotropins or hygetropins?


both are good.....



aminoman said:


> Are these as good as pharma grade gh?


No


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Why arent they as good as pharma grade paul whats the difference between all the hgh's.

I thought they were all just 191 amino acid?

Is getropin (somatropin) pharma?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

standardflexer said:


> Why arent they as good as pharma grade paul whats the difference between all the hgh's.
> 
> I thought they were all just 191 amino acid?
> 
> Is getropin (somatropin) pharma?


Pharma for me is western pharmacy GH like Nutropin AQ, Simplexx etc these GH brands in my opinion are more pure yes all GH is 191 and GH is GH but there is a difference with western pharmacy GH like the 2 i mention above and say Hygetropin and Getropin.....

for me there are a few levels of GH

Level 1 - Western Pharmacy GH the best and most pricey these are but not restricted to the following:


Nutropin AQ

Simplexx

Humatrope

Genotropin


Level 2 - Eastern Pharmacy GH these are but not restricted to the following:


Hygetropin

Getropin

Jintropin

Ansomone


Level 3 - Generic GH these are but not restricted to the following:


Kefei Blue tops

unlabelled GH

Hardcore Growth

Any GH sold by a UGL with a label stuck on it


All the gh is good and the price does differ greatly from level 1 to 3 i have used at least one product from each level all are growth and all will give results, although their is a distinct difference in the result and dose needed to get that result between level 1 and 3


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Nice post.

Would you say 10iu of blue tops is equal to about 3iu of simplex or humatrope?

I know I used humatrope a good few years back and used about 2iu per day. I`m not joking when I say that 2iu of this was better than 10iu of the blue tops I once had (they may have been underdosed however).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for some generic blue tops i would agree with this but not all, i would say that you will need to use more level 2 & 3 GH than level 1....

for example i have just taken delivery of some Nutropin AQ for my prep i will need only 4iu's of this per day opposed to 8iu of say Hyge...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Good post paul,makes it a lot simple to understand for those asking the which is better questions.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

How long til you see results with growth if one is taking 4ius a day?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

zainasaurus said:


> How long til you see results with growth if one is taking 4ius a day?


Fat loss will be fairly quick but you need to taking a good 6 month before you notice the benefits muscle gain wise imo.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> Fat loss will be fairly quick but you need to taking a good 6 month before you notice the benefits muscle gain wise imo.


pppshhht...Alot of money needs saving.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zainasaurus said:


> How long til you see results with growth if one is taking 4ius a day?


this differs from person to person and what brand you use



zainasaurus said:


> pppshhht...Alot of money needs saving.


unless you are competing personelly i would say ECA and D/bol give better results in fatloss and muscle mass


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Good post paul made it alot easier for me to understand.

Getropin is what I am using and all my injuries had gone on day 3.

Im doing 3iu a day which I know is nothing to what most people do but if it just clears my injuries up thats good enough for me while off gear.


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> for some generic blue tops i would agree with this but not all, i would say that you will need to use more level 2 & 3 GH than level 1....
> 
> for example i have just taken delivery of some Nutropin AQ for my prep i will need only 4iu's of this per day opposed to 8iu of say Hyge...


Hi

you say you only need half of the level 1 does it cost twice as much as level 2?

Its just that iam going to start getropin but if it is only twice as much i will try to get some level 1.Also are the level 1 cleaner if that makes sense lol.(iam not after any prices or sources)

I just joined a few days ago and since i joined all the threads are back to front i.e. if the thread has 7 pages i have to go to the last page to get to the start of the thread and scroll upwards,it was fine before i joined.

Many thanks

Rhizo

Sorry one more thing i can get glotropin as well as getropin would the glotropin be level 2 as you put it,Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glotropin is i think a generic GH with a label attached, for me Getropin is a better choice...

level one is approx 3 x as much as level two but this all depends on your source and the prices they charge....plus level one GH does not come in 100iu packs normally it comes in 12, 16, 32, 36, 45iu pens/kits so iu for iu is normally 3 x more than level 2....


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> glotropin is i think a generic GH with a label attached, for me Getropin is a better choice...
> 
> level one is approx 3 x as much as level two but this all depends on your source and the prices they charge....plus level one GH does not come in 100iu packs normally it comes in 12, 16, 32, 36, 45iu pens/kits so iu for iu is normally 3 x more than level 2....


Hi thanks for reply after my previous post on this thread i used the search function on here for getropin and was going to edit my last post to include the following so as not to bother you twice lol.

it seems getropin is made by hygene as posted on other threads by yourself and robsta,i was wanting to try hygetropin and try them both and see which one gave stronger sides but in your opinion would the getropin be exactly the same just a different label as it is made by the same people.

If so i will defo use getropin as i can get for better price than hygetropin by hygene given the choice i would rather use a regulated hgh which hygene are i think which means my getropin will be, and my source and a good friend rates the getropin and uses it himself and it will save me any bother of ordering from china.

Finally lol i will be using some test(was thinking primo or sus but was told by an experianced member to use test for first cycle) as well which i will pick up from thailand on my next visit which would you recommend test cyp ,testolic prop or testoviron by sherr, the sherr is the dearest because it is an import but i will only be taking 250mg a week as it is my first cycle so the cost wont come into it. sorry for more noob questions.Time to go and read more stickys this research has worn me out

Many thanks:thumbup1:

Rhizo


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

I cant get the picture up not very good with computers lol

but i seen a lab test for glotropin and it was 99.7 percent purity so until a lab result comes out for hygetropin iam going to buy glotropin next time i go to thailand because i can not get it here.

I can not see hygetropin being higher,or is it not only about purity?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

would like to see that lab test mate


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> would like to see that lab test mate


Sorry cant put it up myself but go on to bos type glotropin in the search box.

The thread is 3 pages long and it is on the second page.


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> would like to see that lab test mate


Sorry cant put it up myself but go on to bos type glotropin in the search box.

The thread is 3 pages long and it is on the second page.

http://www.bodyofscience.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5391&page=2&highlight=glotropin

not sure the link works but its the 6th thread down after you search glotrpoin.

Someone says they use gen sci powder.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry buddy i thought you meant a proper test from an independant lab, this is a word document with writting on it.....there is no stamp from the lab i would not believe this test unless it was from an independant lab with a stamp and lab number......

if you read through a few of there members speak of the pinwheel version of Hyge being tested and it contained albumin yet when asked no lab test was found, this is the same site that insisted Ansomone was 192aa but never gave proof.....there are many hidden agenda's on that site like most sites....


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> sorry buddy i thought you meant a proper test from an independant lab, this is a word document with writting on it.....there is no stamp from the lab i would not believe this test unless it was from an independant lab with a stamp and lab number......
> 
> if you read through a few of there members speak of the pinwheel version of Hyge being tested and it contained albumin yet when asked no lab test was found, this is the same site that insisted Ansomone was 192aa but never gave proof.....there are many hidden agenda's on that site like most sites....


I think i will stick with getropin i can get it from a good mate who uses it iam done with looking about hygetropin on the forums and the net just dont know what to belief like you say to many agendas flying around.

Thats why i like this site less bull**** on here which is helped with the no sources rule.

A few forums i been on definatly delete posts when they get threads started by people not happy with a sponser they bought from and get banned by mods lol.

Without saying names of websites i done a google on a sponsor on a popular bb forum that was selling hyg and glotropin very cheap one of the results from the search was a link to a thread on the forum,but when you clicked on it to see the thread it had been removed by the mods or admin but if you click on the cached button on the search results you can see the thread which can not be deleted by admin or mods which was started by someone that had been ripped of the sponsor did not send what he paid for.So the site is run by a bunch of bastards.

I thought that site bos was unbiased though at least the owners, the pinwheel hyg threads on the forum some members defo have an agenda,i cant see the guy taking backhanders of ga the makers of glotropin,they must make millions selling the annabolox books among other things so not worth the risk taking bribes but who knows iam a noob to all this but i do know there are a lot of bastards surrounding hormone growth and the most important thing is trust your source more than the brand name or even price.

Why are there no lab results anywhere?

Is it illegal for independant labs to show there results you would think these hg companies would want everyone to know if there gear is good.

Any way i will stick with getropin if it is made by hygene it must be identical imo to hygetropin i can get it locally and trust the guy to many scammers out there man. :cursing:


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I use hyges, number on sratch off match the site but im not all that impressed.


----------

